# Babies color?



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to know if one of my show kings has a dominant color because their eggs are about to hatch any day now, I cant get the pictures to come up here as an attachment , but I was hoping I could email them to somebody and they could post them on this thread, thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know how to post pictures from an email. But I noticed you don't have an album on your profile.
If you create an 'Album', its simple to download them from your computer into the album, then transfer them into a post.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, but i think the problem is that, instead of it being KB sized, they are like 3.7 or 3.8 MB sized, How do you change that?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

catmicky said:


> Ok, but i think the problem is that, instead of it being KB sized, they are like 3.7 or 3.8 MB sized, How do you change that?


Oh! Can't help with that either....not a computer genius. I downloaded "FastStone Photo Resizer" on my computer and it downsizes them for me.
I think there are instructions under the 'Resource' section here for posting pictures.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

catmicky said:


> Ok, but i think the problem is that, instead of it being KB sized, they are like 3.7 or 3.8 MB sized, How do you change that?


you go into your pictures right click on the pic and choose edit.. the edit window will come up.. I usually put 20 % in both boxes and click ok.. if the size is better then save.. now it can be downloded to the attachment box to post.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, how do you get them from your album(in pigeon-talk) to this thread? You can see them in my album, if I dont figure it out by then. Oh, and thanks alot!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Right click on your pic, click copy shortcut, then past to the thread.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

The brownish one is the hen, And the dark colored one is the cock. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1584&pictureid=17443 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1584&pictureid=17440 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1584&pictureid=17442 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1584&pictureid=17441


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Right click on your pic, click copy shortcut, then past to the thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Oh! Can't help with that either....not a computer genius. I downloaded "FastStone Photo Resizer" on my computer and it downsizes them for me.
> I think there are instructions under the 'Resource' section here for posting pictures.


are you good with color genetics?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Catmicky, The birds yoiu have picture will most likely produce BLUE checks as the male bird is a dark check is a blue bar.* GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Catmicky,

The male is a blue check and the hen looks like it is a brown barless, or a brown spread. It is difficult for me to be sure, but I think she is spread brown. 

Depending on what the hen actually is, the offspring might differ. Let's assume she is indeed spread black. 

As George specified, you will probably have all blue babies, since blue is dominant to brown (note that the color series alleles are also sex linked, so you might want to read up on that - the mating of a brown cock and blue hen will not have the same offspring).

If the hen is brown spread (sometimes called brown self) you could also expect to see about half the squabs to be blue spread (black [self]), the rest will show either check or bar pattern (depending on whether the father carries the bar gene and a bar gene is hidden underneath the spread of the hen).

It is always exciting to watch the babies feather out, to see what they ectually are. I hope you enjoy the wait.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! they should hatch any day now..


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Iceland said:


> Beautiful birds!


Thanks!


----------

